# Isoparaffine -- the perfect solvent



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Why do painters still use turpentine and thinner when we now have the perfect alternative: isoparaffine solvent. Odourless solvent (100% isoparaffine) is _completely harmless_. I never use turpentine. It's appalling! 

Isoparaffine is used in the food industry and for open wound care. It does not cause allergies. It vaporizes only slowly, which is good. Only see to that the brand you buy is 100% isoparaffine and not some cheat product. 

Isoparaffine is a blessing to oil painters. It is the perfect solvent to mix with linseed oil to create an ideal oil painting medium. Mix it beforehand and keep it in a bottle. It is perfect for brush cleaning and to clean your hands with. However, don't use it too much on your hands, because it dries out your skin.

Mats


----------

